# Fairford 08



## hunter0f2 (Jul 14, 2008)

With the cancellation of Fairford 08, I consider myself lucky that I only went to the Pay View day on Friday. I took my 10 yr old grandson ( Sneaked day off school, much more educational). We saw the Queens flypast, Practice demo by F16,F18, Grippon, star of show ,full display by F22 Raptor "Billiant" plus Indian helicopyors . Also a bit of Turkish Stars display by Patrioulle de France, more bits pieces.We could have stayed longer, but Grandson was getting tired.So I didnt miss my RIAT this year. A few pics inc.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Hunterof2


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2008)

Great pics mate, but you need to bring the size down some....


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2008)

Agreed. The pictures are nice, but they do need to be downsized.


----------



## Haztoys (Jul 15, 2008)

Great pics..On the down sizing..I would post pics of some shows I've been too ...But have no clue on how to down size ..Not good on this PC thing...Someone here should post how to down size ..I think alot of people do not know how to do alot of the stuff on PC's..A place for PC help would be nice ...


----------



## trackend (Jul 15, 2008)

If you have Microsoft office picture manager just go to resize and use the percentage control down arrow watch the width go down until it hits around 950-1000 then it will be about perfect


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for Info -trackend--- Found downsize programme, just see if it works!!


----------

